# Purposely Driving Over An Animal



## Jay Lakoda (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi, my friend was waiting for a turtle to cross the road, and some guy behind her in a truck got mad purposely drove over the turtle, killing it. I have his Massachusetts plate number. Am I able to find out who he is?


----------



## Jay Lakoda (Jun 13, 2014)

Why is this thread marked as "moderated"?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Jay Lakoda said:


> Why is this thread marked as "moderated"?


http://masscops.com/threads/all-new-ask-a-cop-threads-will-be-placed-in-the-moderation-queue.78158/


----------



## Jay Lakoda (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh. Ok, thanks =)


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Either way, this guy can answer that...welcome to MASSCOPS!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

what city/town did this happen it?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

strange it must be mating season. my city had at least two turtles hit in the last two weeks.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

I once got sent to an injured skunk call (daylight hours) with Dispatch saying there are now a bunch of neighbors standing around watching the thing do circles in the middle of the road with broken legs. So I turn into a nearby parking lot to head there. Just then some guy pulls in waving his arms at me and says, "Hey, there's a skunk back there in the road"... Yeh (no shit pal) I know about the skunk. But instead of him being happy that I'm on the Skunk Case, now he wants to know... "Well what are you planning on doing about it?"

Irritated by his attitude and the tone of his question, I respond with: "To be quite honest with you, if there weren't so many people around, I'd probably run the damn thing over and be done with it".

In hindsight, this was probably not the best answer I could have given, (LOL). He then threatened to call the Globe Spotlight Team and report my actions as cruelty to animals if I did so... People Suck.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

x


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

A salty old cop I used to work with pulled a classic.

Two rookies were on a call for a "hurt pigeon" in the street, with a growing crowd of bystanders. 

The bird is flapping it's wing and is in rough shape. Ol' Mr. Salty becomes increasingly more irritated with the radio chatter about what to do, call MSPCA, animal control blah blah.

Finally ol' salty rolls up to the scene and rolls right over the stricken bird glaring out the window at the rookies saying "we all set here?!" 

Never comes to a full stop - just speeds away.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Got a call for a "turkey: in the projects, yes the projects. We get there and it turns out to be a loon (insert joke here). The bird was injured and in a panic, and after a call to Animal Control failed to bring a response, the best advice they gave us was to throw a blanket over it, and bring it to Angell Memorial. EMS gave us a sheet, and we managed to corner the bird, and toss it under the sheet. Lo and behold, just like AC said, the bird calmed right down. All wrapped and in a box later, we place it in the wagon and roll to Angell. Somewhere along the route, the sheet came off, and of course the loon goes, well, loonie! We get it back under the sheet, and the guy somes out from Angell. He's got a cage and a thick work glove. All the while lecturing us about how this bird blah blah blah. He suits up, takes off the sheet and grabs the loon. As he places it in the cage, the bird lashes out and gives him what seemed like a kiss of thanks, until the blood started flowing from what looked like a knife slash the bird's beak carved out of his lip and chin. We can only assume what happened to the loon after the doors closed, but I'm certain it wasn't pretty.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Had a huge turkey walk right past my place on East 8th st couple years ago. Neighbor called 911, but they said it's the new "normal" for South Boston 

It was headed for the projects so it's fate was sealed


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

pahapoika said:


> Had a huge turkey walk right past my place on East 8th st couple years ago. Neighbor called 911, but they said it's the new "normal" for South Boston
> 
> It was headed for the projects so it's fate was sealed


If this turkey would make it to Brookline it would get a nice "Coexist" sticker and a new Prius


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)




----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

_Had a huge turkey walk right past my place on East 8th st couple years ago. Neighbor called 911, but they said it's the new "normal" for South Boston_
First the Donkey's take over Southie and now the Turkeys!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Jay Lakoda said:


> . I have his Massachusetts plate number. Am I able to find out who he is?


I remember when one could go into an RMV and request that info, propably to many dbags like you winding up on peoples doorsteps acting like cuntbags. I mean how would you like it if I saw some ponytailed backpacking occupier with a gay bandana on his head and said "Gee I hate Occupy tree hugging scumbags" and showed up at YOUR door, yeah im guessing you wouldnt like that. If your really intersted in causing the guy some anguish call these guyshttp://www.blm.gov/wo/st/en.html with your horrific story about the turtle, I know they take that shit serious.

PS..If you tell them the guy was racist they will be there in 24 hrs with snipers.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

7costanza said:


> I remember when one could go into an RMV and request that info, propably to many dbags like you winding up on peoples doorsteps acting like cuntbags. I mean how would you like it if I saw some ponytailed backpacking occupier with a gay bandana on his head and said "Gee I hate Occupy tree hugging scumbags" and showed up at YOUR door, yeah im guessing you wouldnt like that. If your really intersted in causing the guy some anguish call these guyshttp://www.blm.gov/wo/st/en.html with your horrific story about the turtle, I know they take that shit serious.
> 
> PS..If you tell them the guy was racist they will be there in 24 hrs with snipers.


I just pissed myself, shat myself, AND spit coffee out my nose ! Outstanding!!!! Lol!


----------

